# Форум на русском языке  > Разное  > Аппаратное обеспечение  >  Постоянно вылетают все интернет-браузеры, синий стоповый экран

## sorento

Коллеги. Есть такая проблема. При работе в интернет любой инет-браузер просто неожиданно закрывается, когда ему захочется. Использую ИЕ8, мозиллу, файрфокс, оперу. Ошибку пишет только ИЕ.
И довольно часто стал возникать синий стоповый экран. Бывает, до 10-20 раз в день, надоело комп перегружать. 
Есть ли у кого какие предположения, что может быть? Вирусы не находятся Kaspersky Virus Removal Tool, полностью компьютер так и не отсканировал, так как в процессе проверки появляется синий экран.
Происходит это все на ноутбуке - никакого нового оборудования или  программного обеспечения не устанавливалось.
Во вложении заархивированные последние минидампы за вчера и сегодня.
Заранее спасибо всем, кто откликнется.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Kuzz

Если это те же минидампы, что и в заявке 181 то большая вероятность проблем с памятью. Стоит погонять memtest.

Ну и 2-сервиспак - это не хорошо.

----------


## sorento

> Если это те же минидампы, что и в заявке 181 
> .


 Они самые. Надоело уже эту проблему решать. Сейчас погоняю тест памяти. Посмотрим, что скажет.

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*

А чем 2-й сервиспак не устраивает??? Раньше ведь такого не было на ноутбуке, все прекрасно работало...

----------


## Kuzz

> А чем 2-й сервиспак не устраивает???


Кроме того, что SP3 закрывает кучу дырок в системе, на 3-й сервиспак ориентируются и разработчики защит. Т.е. если в системе стоят последние версии антивируса/фаервола/антималвара и т.д., то нормальную работу этого разрабы проверяют на СП3, а вот на СП2 уже могут быть неполадки.

----------


## sorento

Тест памяти ничего не дал. Все нормально, ошибок и прочих багов не находит.
Что дальше можно сделать?

----------


## Kuzz

Наверное.. 


> SP3


*Добавлено через 16 минут*

+ целостность файловой системы проверяли?

----------


## Virtual

ошибки при работе с памятью (виртуальной) и диском.
mhdd после долго и упорно chkdsk /f

ЗЫ хотя меня очень сильно смущает что повреждение памяти почти всегда рядом с KiFastCallEntry, как бы это не руткит, скрывающийся (криво) от обнаружения,  :Sad:

----------


## Nvidia

Мда...Рискнуть сделать ЛОГи и выложить в раздел помощи....)))

----------


## sorento

> целостность файловой системы проверяли?


Конечно, выполнил всевозможные проверки - сначала были какие-то ошибки размещения файлов, все было исправлено. Теперь никаких ошибок нет, а стоповый экран все равно несколько раз в день появляется, и браузеры так же вылетают.




> Рискнуть сделать ЛОГи и выложить в раздел помощи....)))


Не вопрос - какие именно логи нужны? Если они сохраняются автоматически, где их искать ,чтобы сюда выложить?

----------


## Kuzz

Как по мне, так сильно похоже на перезапись сис.кода/данных или стэка

Почему я советую сначала поставить SP3:


```
Win32 Start Address 0x00490b04
Start Address 0x7c810867
Stack Init f12e7000 Current f12e6d44 Base f12e7000 Limit f12e1000 Call 0
Priority 8 BasePriority 8 PriorityDecrement 0 DecrementCount 16
ChildEBP RetAddr  Args to Child              
f12e642c f83c7a4f 00000023 000e0100 f12e6934 nt!KeBugCheckEx+0x1b (FPO: [Non-Fpo])
f12e6454 f83d5879 8250f658 f12e6480 804e2b52 Fastfat!FatExceptionFilter+0x92 (FPO: [Non-Fpo])
f12e6460 804e2b52 f12e6488 00000000 f12e6488 Fastfat!FatFsdSetInformation+0x53 (FPO: [Non-Fpo])
f12e6488 804db9fd f12e6934 f12e6bc8 f12e6630 nt!_except_handler3+0x61 (FPO: [Uses EBP] [3,0,7])
f12e64ac 804db9ca f12e6934 f12e6bc8 f12e6630 nt!ExecuteHandler2+0x26
f12e655c 8050c72e f12e6934 f12e6630 00000010 nt!ExecuteHandler+0x24
f12e6918 804dfada f12e6934 00000000 f12e6988 nt!KiDispatchException+0x13e (FPO: [Non-Fpo])
f12e6980 804dfa86 f12e6a74 8057a65e badb0d00 nt!CommonDispatchException+0x4d (FPO: [0,20,0])
f12e6a38 8050a4f5 614d5840 00000bbc 00002710 nt!Kei386EoiHelper+0x18a
f12e6a74 80612752 82f88930 82f92ee0 e298c6b8 nt!DaysAndFractionToTime+0x2d (FPO: [Non-Fpo])
f12e6aa4 f83d620d 82f88930 82f92ee0 e298c6b8 nt!FsRtlNotifyFullReportChange+0x27 (FPO: [Non-Fpo])
f12e6b44 f83d53dd 8250f658 822b7a58 e298c598 Fastfat!FatSetBasicInfo+0x465 (FPO: [Non-Fpo])
f12e6b94 f83d585f 8250f658 822b7a58 822b7a58 Fastfat!FatCommonSetInformation+0x231 (FPO: [Non-Fpo])
f12e6bd8 804e3d77 82f92c30 822b7a58 822b7c30 Fastfat!FatFsdSetInformation+0x3e (FPO: [Non-Fpo])
f12e6be8 f83f7f45 f1996ebc 82f6e858 82522a00 nt!IopfCallDriver+0x31 (FPO: [0,0,0])
f12e6bfc 804e3d77 82f91e88 822b7a58 822b7c30 sr!SrSetInformation+0x179 (FPO: [Non-Fpo])
f12e6c0c f18e5087 00000000 82dae548 82522a80 nt!IopfCallDriver+0x31 (FPO: [0,0,0])
WARNING: Stack unwind information not available. Following frames may be wrong.
f12e6c20 804e3d77 82e4d260 822b7a58 822b7a58 eamon+0x5087 <<-- дров Eset-а и сразу побитый фрейм
f12e6c30 f83ffe67 825706f0 822b7a58 00000000 nt!IopfCallDriver+0x31 (FPO: [0,0,0])
f12e6c54 f840000c f12e6c74 8253ae50 00000000 fltMgr!FltpLegacyProcessingAfterPreCallbacksCompleted+0x20b (FPO: [Non-Fpo])
f12e6c8c 804e3d77 8253ae50 822b7a58 822b7a68 fltMgr!FltpDispatch+0x104 (FPO: [Non-Fpo])
f12e6c9c 80583317 f12e6d64 0012f5e0 80579e7e nt!IopfCallDriver+0x31 (FPO: [0,0,0])
f12e6d48 804df06b 0000018c 0012f608 0012f5e0 nt!NtSetInformationFile+0x56f (FPO: [Non-Fpo])
f12e6d48 7c90eb94 0000018c 0012f608 0012f5e0 nt!KiFastCallEntry+0xf8 (FPO: [0,0] TrapFrame @ f12e6d64)
0012f610 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 0x7c90eb94
```



```
Start Address nt!ExpWorkerThread (0x804e4729)
Stack Init f892a000 Current f8929d1c Base f892a000 Limit f8927000 Call 0
Priority 13 BasePriority 13 PriorityDecrement 0 DecrementCount 16
ChildEBP RetAddr  Args to Child              
f8929318 f8354051 00000024 001902fe f8929828 nt!KeBugCheckEx+0x1b (FPO: [Non-Fpo])
f8929348 f839bd2a f8929c14 f8929374 804e2b52 Ntfs!NtfsExceptionFilter+0x1cd (FPO: [Non-Fpo])
f8929354 804e2b52 f892937c 00000000 f892937c Ntfs!NtfsCheckpointAllVolumes+0x10d (FPO: [Non-Fpo])
f892937c 804db9fd f8929828 f8929d64 f8929524 nt!_except_handler3+0x61 (FPO: [Uses EBP] [3,0,7])
f89293a0 804db9ca f8929828 f8929d64 f8929524 nt!ExecuteHandler2+0x26
f8929450 8050c72e f8929828 f8929524 00000014 nt!ExecuteHandler+0x24
f892980c 804dfada f8929828 00000000 f892987c nt!KiDispatchException+0x13e (FPO: [Non-Fpo])
f8929874 804dfa86 f8929920 00000014 badb0d00 nt!CommonDispatchException+0x4d (FPO: [0,20,0])
f8929890 8054b35b 00005158 82925000 8291f000 nt!Kei386EoiHelper+0x18a
f8929920 f8346ac8 82f01f80 00000008 00000000 nt!ExFreePoolWithTag+0x66b (FPO: [Non-Fpo])
f8929960 f8368dc3 82f01f40 00000008 00000000 Ntfs!NtfsLookupNtfsMcbEntry+0x9b (FPO: [Non-Fpo])
f89299a8 f8368a59 f8929c14 82f01ea8 00000008 Ntfs!LookupLcns+0x74 (FPO: [Non-Fpo])
f8929be0 f83690a8 f8929c14 82f7a100 00000000 Ntfs!NtfsCheckpointVolume+0x8ea (FPO: [Non-Fpo])
f8929d74 804e47fe 00000000 00000000 82fc9aa8 Ntfs!NtfsCheckpointAllVolumes+0xd2 (FPO: [Non-Fpo])
f8929dac 8057dfed 00000000 00000000 00000000 nt!ExpWorkerThread+0x100 (FPO: [Non-Fpo])
f8929ddc 804fa477 804e4729 00000000 00000000 nt!PspSystemThreadStartup+0x34 (FPO: [Non-Fpo])
00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 nt!KiThreadStartup+0x16
```

Ошибки в системном рабочем потоке - ну очень редкое явление..

Можно попытаться выловить проблемный драйвер задействовав DriverVerifier

----------


## Nvidia

Читайте здесь: http://virusinfo.info/pravila.html

----------


## Kuzz

*Nvidia*, пользователь как раз оттуда пришел

----------


## sorento

Сейчас буду ставить SP3, надеюсь поможет.
Всем огромное спасибо за советы.  :Smiley:

----------


## sorento

Коллеги. Вот действия, которые я выполнил вчера и сегодня:
1. Поставил SP3.
2. В безопасном режиме проверил систему на вирусы тремя антивирусами (Каспер, ДрВэб, Панда).
3. Почитал на профильных форумах про руткиты. Скачал несколько приложений для поиска. Панда ничего не находит, AVG Anti-rootkit пишет какую-то ерунду, разобраться в ней не могу. А вот GMER находит какие-то корявые пути в реестре, и непонятные коды в файлах. Так как я не программист, и не системник, прошу помощи. Что говорит отчет GMER, приложенный к этому сообщению? Я сделал проще - регэдитом переправил ключи реестра на значение "0" (где Gmer показал вопросы), перегрузился, а теперь похожие ветви в реестре есть в другом разделе ControlSet. Раньше был в 001, теперь в 002.
Что скажете?
Вложение 185746

----------


## sorento

Кстати, после этих действий вроде бы стоповый экран перестал появляться.

----------


## Nvidia

Скорее всего была исправлена ошибка в реестре,если смотреть последнюю строчку...
А коды {-----------} - Это учите матчасть! Сама ещё не сильна в этом,но только читаю...
Если я не ошибаюсь,то 0- это блокирован ключ, а 1 - разблокированный...
Видать утилита скопировала аналоговые ключи и включила их...

----------


## Kuzz

В логе Gmer-a ничего необычного:



> AttachedDevice  \FileSystem\Ntfs \Ntfs    eamon.sys (Amon monitor/ESET)
> AttachedDevice  \Driver\Tcpip \Device\Ip   epfwtdi.sys (ESET Personal Firewall TDI filter/ESET)


Это от ESETа, надо же ему как-то защищать систему...




> Reg             HKLM\SYSTEM\ControlSet001\Control\Network\{4D36E97  2-E325-11CE-BFC1-08002BE10318}\[email protected]\30\4\32\4-\0?\4>\[email protected]\4B\4


Обычные серевые настройки.. В реестре они хранятся в бинарном виде и могут не просматриваться в regedit.





> аналоговые ключи


Порадовало))))

----------


## sorento

> Обычные серевые настройки.. В реестре они хранятся в бинарном виде и могут не просматриваться в regedit.


То есть как я понял это не руткит поставил там какие-то значения, чтобы открыть какие-либо порты на моем компе?
Значит, так и должно быть?
З.Ы. Стоповый экран пока больше не появлялся, это радует. И браузеры перестали вылетать. Проблема вроде как решена. Всем огромное спасибо за участие.
З.З.Ы. А как можно отключить уведомления о невыполненных предписаниях на мою эл.почту? Заявку вроде как закрыли, а уведомления все равно приходят...

----------


## Kuzz

Заявка не закрыта. Закрыть заявку - привелегия клиента))

----------

